
It's a Dumbphone, But It's the Nicest Dumbphone You Can Buy - cpeterso
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2013/08/nokias-nicest-dumbphon/
======
pearjuice
The OS is not 14-year-old but actually the newest reiteration of S40 which has
no problems running Whatsapp, native Facebook apps, Exchange support et
cetera. It is not a dumb phone but a feature phone. The OS still has its raw
edges here and there[0], but it is anything but old or dated.

[0] I tried it for a week or so on a Nokia 301 and an example of a raw edge is
that when using the music player and you accidentally remove the head phones,
the music continues over the phone its speaker immediately. It should pause
instead.

~~~
meowface
>when using the music player and you accidentally remove the head phones, the
music continues over the phone its speaker immediately. It should pause
instead.

Isn't this the case for a lot of devices? Every desktop and laptop I've used,
on Windows and Linux, follows this behavior.

~~~
stelonix
Yeah, pretty much. I'd be pissed and _amazed_ if the default was to pause the
song. I don't want the device to try to figure out what I'm trying to do, I
want the device to do _exactly what I tell it to do_ , which, in this case,
would be to simply _do nothing_. I just removed a physical cable, I don't need
it to do anything on the software side other than make sure it updates the
current audio output.

~~~
sliverstorm
The purist thing doesn't tell us much. You could equally as easy interpret
things as, _I didn 't tell it to output music on another speaker, I only told
it to stop outputting music on the headphones_. Different people have
different ideas of what the correct behavior should be.

~~~
thisishugo
Also, Android, iOS, and (if my memory serves) Windows Phone all exhibit the
behaviour of pausing music on disconnecting headphones. Whether right or
wrong, it is common and expected behaviour - doing differently (without good
cause) is bad design.

~~~
stelonix
I use dumbphones. Dumbphones do not pause the music (at least not the ones
I've been using for the past 10 years), which is probably why I'm against this
behavior.

------
heterogenic
I'm sticking with my MOTOFONE F3 (The "Zombie Apocalypse" phone: e-ink display
and a 2-week battery life.)

It feels like Nokia's missing the mark here though. Once you get below a
certain threshold, you hit customers who are prioritizing price, simplicity,
size or battery life. The Nokia 515 is pretty good on all of those, but not
the leader on any. It's sort of the least dumb dumbphone, but not necessarily
a _great_ dumbphone.

I don't quite know who this is for... but I sure wish they'd applied the same
energy to optimizing for size or battery life in a beautiful container.
Something that can fit in my smaller pockets and has a great antenna would be
amazing as a "going out" phone, even if it only did voice & SMS.

~~~
Meai
It may be perfect for me. Smartphones are a strange thing, they are just the
wrong mix of everything: Can't rely on it as a phone, (too big, too expensive
when stolen, low battery life), and they are not great at user input either:
Want to write down some notes? Oh well, use this tiny screen. Oh and you can't
do it while talking to someone over the phone.. because you know why. Wan't to
find your way to a target destination? Go read your directions on a tiny
screen, possibly with sunlight on a glossy screen.

Today I had the idea of buying a feature phone or dumbphone in addition to a
tablet. The tablet would ideally still be able to fit into my pocket and have
a portable keyboard. Not sure where to find something like that, but I haven't
looked yet.

Ideally this dumbphone would still be able to sync seemlessly with the tablet
and I could write apps for it.

~~~
rwmj
And better hope you can _get_ to your destination before the battery runs out.

~~~
the_rosentotter
Not to mention trying to read the directions while the screen goes to sleep
every 30 seconds.

------
Corrado
The AARP should be sponsoring this, seriously. My parents would love to own
this phone, or rather I would love for my parents to own this phone. They
don't want or need a data plan. They don't want to play games or get stock
reports. They just want an easy to use phone with big numbers and screen that
they can see.

Currently, they are using cheap, plastic phones with tiny little screens and
complex OSes. They aren't durable, have poor battery life and have an
appalling UI. I wanted them to upgrade to an iPhone just because its easier to
use than the no-name phone they are using now. However, the iPhone has way too
much capability and would more than likely confuse them.

If this Nokia "dumbphone" can deliver a sturdy phone with a simple,
streamlined UI I would get my parents one in a heartbeat. Pair it with a cheap
phone only plan from T-Mobile or AT&T and my Christmas shopping is done this
year. :)

~~~
vinhboy
I used to think like that too. But then one day I saw an older person who was
really happy with the Note II. I think sometimes we over generalize, with good
intentions, and make wrong assumptions about what the older folks want.

I now think that they actually do like being connected, but they just need a
bigger screen to work with. Which is why the Note II is a good option.

~~~
cbhl
I'm curious about this. Is it just because the text and buttons are bigger on
the Note II? Or is it because their granddaughter/grandson only responds on
Facebook, so an over-sized touch device is the only way to stay in touch with
them?

~~~
vinhboy
Yes and it's much of the same reason we like smartphones. Videos, music, and
pictures! And the big screen because of poor vision and clumsy fingers. It's
hard to click and browse stuff with a tiny screen.

------
foxpc
For such a "dumbphone", it seems to be kind of pricey, in my opinion. The
camera sensor is probably the most expensive there :)

For a _seriously_ dumb phone, I'd go for a Nokia 100 or 101 (2 sim slots).
It's got absolutely nothing - not any kind of web/wap accessibility, no
front/back camera or a memory card slot. A resolution of a handsome 128 x 160
and a battery life of ~35 days. All for a price of ~20-40 bucks.

~~~
cbhl
What I'm curious is whether it's $150 after subsidies or before subsidies. If
it's the latter, then this phone could easily be offered as a $0 phone on a
two or three year contract.

~~~
wmf
You know what else could be offered free on contract? An iPhone.

~~~
cbhl
I thought they only did that with the two-generation-old-phones-that-they-
want-to-get-rid-of-stock-of that they were selling for $99 off-contract.

~~~
jonknee
The oldest iPhone is still quite a bit more modern than a Series 40 Nokia. You
can buy plenty of phones for cheaper.

~~~
cbhl
Agreed, but I can access Facebook and Twitter over SMS. What does a "Modern"
enable me to do? Type long emails with my thumbs, play Angry Birds, and eat up
the battery by having a huge screen and GPS powered on all day.

I bought a smartphone because it lets me check email when I'm sitting in
lectures at university and I'm bored. I haven't really used my smartphone as a
_phone_ as much as its price would have you expect.

~~~
jonknee
Maps are a biggy, at least for me.

------
Eliezer
Dear telecoms: Please give me a credit-card-sized e-ink-based phone which does
nothing but send and receive texts and has a standby battery life of a week.
Thank you.

~~~
wffurr
Do you mean like this? [http://www.amazon.com/Motorola-Motofone-F3-Dual-
Band-1900-In...](http://www.amazon.com/Motorola-Motofone-F3-Dual-
Band-1900-International/dp/B0013A7KMW/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top)

~~~
mellamoyo
I've actually owned that phone. It really, really does not work well, even for
just calls. My battery life when using it was atrocious. Also, send/receiving
texts was a very difficult task.

~~~
magic_haze
Agreed. The battery life was surprisingly short, given the epaper screen and
the lack of any features. The UI was a product of a completely deranged mind.
The only way to get to some really common settings is to press dozens of
random buttons, like game cheat codes. It doesn't even have the ability to
sync the clock from the phone network, so I constantly had to reset the clock
(!). The idea is good, but the implementation sucks badly in every single
dimension.

------
tyw
I still haven't joined the smartphone revolution and this appeals to me in
some respects, but I wish they'd have opted for a full physical keyboard. I
avoid sending texts whenever possible because T9 is such a pain in the ass
compared to QWERTY.

~~~
GigabyteCoin
Really? With the properly configured dictionary, T9 can be a treat. I
regularly type 2 or 3 page texts in under a minute using T9.

~~~
pests
T9 is really a great input if the dictionary is configured correctly, as you
mentioned, and you are aware of certain words where you need the second or
third choice ('font' and 'dont' were a problem for me until I forced myself to
use the ' in don't.)

Touchscreen displays are great but with a lack of tactile feedback nor
physical key positioning awareness (touch typing, fingers on home row, etc) I
have to constantly monitor the output to ensure it is correct. The same goes,
albeit less so, with Swype (or equivalent.)

Full size keyboards work well enough but you have to master typing on a small
qwerty keyboard with just your thumbs which can also be problematic.

With T9 I can consistently generate my desired outcome without looking at the
screen, watching my fingers make the movements, or any other silly nonsense.

Furthermore if the phone had a directional pad, as most do for menus, editing
the few typos or changing the message is such a joy compared to trying to tap
a small letter on a smart screen or getting the zoom to pop up for precision
positioning. This could be applied to full screen keyboards as well, of
course, so this point is not a gripe about them.

------
YuriNiyazov
I recently experienced a really good reason to have a dumbphone.

I was in the process of getting mugged. Someone was pointing a gun at me and
telling me to give up my things. My hand was in my pocket, and I wanted to
dial 911, but I couldn't, because all the smartphones nowadays have touch
screen buttons.

~~~
andyakb
In almost all cases like this, your absolute best choice is to simply give
them what they want and gtfo of there. If they see you playing with something
in your pocket, it could escalate things very quickly

~~~
hfsktr
I've often thought about "what if..." that smartphones would suck at that
older phones were better at. Mostly if you couldn't see the phone (by being
blinded or it's not in view).

I do notice my phone has a small 'emergency call' button on the lock screen so
that's a plus. I probably wouldn't notice it in a real emergency though (I can
only imagine I'd panic and forget it).

------
ImprovedSilence
HA! that looks awesome. Somewhat similar in looks to the LG Glance[1] that I
had as my last "dumb-phone". Of which, I will say I loved the ergonomics,
battery life, and durability of that phone. Honestly, the only real data
function I require on my phone these days is maps... I would be very tempted
to drop the data plan on go this direction. A bit pricey though, I would still
probs go with a $25 phone over $150 anyway....

[1] image: [http://i-cdn.phonearena.com/images/phones/16040-large/LG-
Gla...](http://i-cdn.phonearena.com/images/phones/16040-large/LG-Glance.jpg)

~~~
sliverstorm
_Honestly, the only real data function I require on my phone these days is
maps..._

Car GPS? The inexpensive ones cost about as much as a few months of data plan,
and require no service contract.

~~~
ImprovedSilence
No. I despise turn by turn navigation. With the passion of 1000 suns. and
sometimes I'm not driving, sometimes I'm just walking around a city looking
for the nearest subway station. Granted, paper maps will get me 70% of the way
there, and I do look at googles turn by turn readout, and view the entire
route on a map. But I refuse to succumb to those shitty navigation systems. I
want to look at a map, a suggested route, and make my own decisions on what
course to take. Also without fumbling around for 20 min just trying to plug in
a specific address when all I have is a general idea of the area I'm trying to
get to. I don't even need gps on a phone, I usually know the general area I'm
in, or I just use cell tower triangulation.

~~~
sliverstorm
_I want to look at a map, a suggested route, and make my own decisions on what
course to take._

That's what I do with my car gps. Along with snicker wickedly as I disregard
its instructions, taxing its little brain.

 _Also without fumbling around for 20 min just trying to plug in a specific
address when all I have is a general idea of the area I 'm trying to get to._

They do have a map-only mode. Or at least mine does. You pick a zoom level,
and it just shows you where you are on the map.

------
jdcarter
Here's a GSM dumbphone that's $80 and runs on a AA battery:
[http://spareone.com/](http://spareone.com/)

------
lygaret
Are there any dumbphones that have 4G hotspot tethering as a feature? I'm not
that interested in all the extra stuff that comes in the smart phone package,
but being able to tether my laptop or tablet is really useful to me.

~~~
pessimizer
Wouldn't that kill the battery and nullify the major benefit of a dumbphone?

~~~
lygaret
It couldn't kill the battery any faster than a phone with a giant screen...

------
chmike
Excellent: 38 days autonomy. Some people favor that. Make it ip67, and this
could be a hit. There is plenty of room there in the market.

~~~
devx
I've seen phones claim "4 weeks of standby" in the early 2000's too. They
don't actually last that long. The test is most likely done on some "absolute
minimum usage".

But it can probably last you about a week with moderate usage. That's how a
lot of dumbphones (and even Blackberries) used to last before the iPhone, and
all the touchscreen phones that arrived after it, but I think most people have
forgotten that.

It's because they used very limited operating systems and small screens with
small resolutions, so they don't use nearly the same amount of power as
today's touchscreen smartphones, with 4"\+ screens and ~720p resolutions.

~~~
pyre
I only remember my dumbphone lasting 2 ~ 3 days with little to moderate usage.
Maybe it matters that it was a CDMA (Verizon) phone?

~~~
bradfa
My Nokia C1 (GSM on T-Mobile in USA) goes for about a week between charges and
it's about 2 years old on the original battery. It's my only telephone which I
on average text or talk on at least once a day.

As long as coverage is decent and I have reasonable signal levels that's
usual. With weak signal levels or no service when it's hunting for service the
battery will go flat in a day or two.

------
davidu
Since it has a BL-4U removable battery, this will be the phone to get for
those of you who are privacy conscious. It's unfortunate it has Bluetooth, but
at least no Wi-Fi.

I would have normally written "privacy paranoid" but it's clear that the
spectrum has been lowered from paranoid to just conscious due to current
realities.

~~~
pearjuice
Privacy conscious? When you first start any S40 phone, it will connect to
Nokia servers and push certain data like your location. You wouldn't know
because the OS is proprietary. They say this is for statistics but it could be
anything. You can't start the phone before you aggree to this happening or
before it actually happened. I have tried, really.

~~~
davidu
This is surprising. And unfortunate if true and unable to disable. Agree that
the proprietary nature of the OS is a concern. An android or OSS OS would be
preferred here.

------
apendleton
After the recent price drop, it ends up being only 25% cheaper than a Nexus 4,
which is _way_ more phone than this. It's not clear to me that there's anyone
interested in the particular price/features intersection where this phone
sits.

~~~
alextingle
I can't find a Nexus 4 for under $300, which is double the RRP of this phone.
The Nexus has a RRP of $799, so I'm sure the Nokia will also be a lot cheaper
than $150 in practice.

~~~
lstamour
The Nexus 4 8GB is on the Google Play (U.S.) store right now for $199, and
16GB for $249. Where did you get $800 from? It was _never_ 800.

~~~
alextingle
Linky: [http://www.amazon.com/LG-Unlocked-International-Version-
Warr...](http://www.amazon.com/LG-Unlocked-International-Version-
Warranty/dp/B00ABPKHH0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1377894180&sr=8-1&keywords=nexus+4)

~~~
lstamour
Afaik that doesn't say much. Amazon listings list prices are often as inflated
as cell phone prices are in the first place. Amazon uses list prices as a
maximum, then puts the item on sale based on how it sells. Though it's equally
true that Google is selling the phones basically at cost, making money instead
off the people using them.

------
zokier
Could someone explain what's the idea behind Nokias longstanding strategy of
flooding the market constantly with new models with very minor differences?
Nokia 301 is almost identical with this new 515, and was released only 6
months ago. They seem to be releasing ten dumb/feature phones per year. I
honestly don't feel like that approach results good quality end products.

edit: Also what's with the aggressive market segmentation? Why aren't the
models globally available?

~~~
cbhl
> _Why aren 't the models globally available?_

Cellular standards are completely different in different countries, let alone
on different continents. Your flagship smartphone might have a quintuple-band
chip in it so that you can sell the same model everywhere, but most of these
smaller devices only do two or three bands, where the antenna can be smaller /
they can get away with using fewer of them.

~~~
r00fus
That's fine - but not all iPhone5's have the same bands either - still they're
still called the "iPhone5" (with small ways of finding out exactly what model
you have if you really care).

They should call the model one thing and just have small variances in model
that are descriptive (e.g.: MOTOFONE F3 vs. F3c - the latter is CDMA).

Having random numbers with substantive differences in features that aren't
"cumulative" just seems egregious and anti-consumer.

~~~
cbhl
I've never paid much attention to model numbers when trying to buy a phone;
for feature phones I usually just walk into the carrier-of-choice's shop,
filter by form factor, and then look at which one has the right price point.
Most of the time, a lexicographically larger model number means "bigger,
better, and more expensive", which is enough of a heuristic if there are only
ten models on display.

Having lots of models at different price points seems crazy for Apple, but it
makes sense for just about anyone else making cell phones. Flooding the market
with tons of choices at different price points happens in everything else we
buy, from CPUs to cereal boxes to jeans.

Plus, if they change a part inside (say, update the CPU, or cut the RAM), the
home-tech-support person in me would rather that they change the model number,
than sneak in a nontrivial "Rev. 2" update. (This was a big deal with the
WRT54G, when people were buying them and flashing custom ROMs that only fit in
older models with more memory.)

------
jlgreco
With a camera on it, wouldn't it be more of a "feature phone"?

Looks very slick, whatever you call it.

~~~
fleitz
Feature phone is a euphemism for dumb phone.

~~~
cbhl
No, a dumb phone has calling and SMS only. It is distinct from feature phones,
which have features like a camera or Java ME.

~~~
mkr-hn
Dumb phone and feature phone have always been synonymous to me. That's a
common theme in this thread. I don't think you can reasonably speak in
absolutes on this.

------
RBerenguel
I carry around an Emporia Elegance, a phone designed for old people. Great
battery life, no hassles. When this dies, I'll be getting this Nokia or some
descendant

------
begriffs
The best and dumbest phone

[http://www.johnsphones.com/store/johns-phone-
business/item45](http://www.johnsphones.com/store/johns-phone-business/item45)

Just a dial pad with a paper(!) phonebook that fits inside. Yum, it tickles my
inner hipster.

------
skrebbel
That's roughly the same price point as Nokia's dumbest _smartphone_ , the
Lumia 520, which is significantly more fully featured. The point _really_ must
be simplicity, not price.

~~~
lallysingh
If you don't want a data plan, a 38-day battery life is damn appealing.

~~~
nilkn
Battery life is actually my #1 complaint with smartphones by far.

------
bradleysmith
Nice! I love high end dumbphones. Bad title though; this[1] is a much 'nicer'
dumbphone I can buy.

radicalbyte said what I was thinking exactly: this plus a Bluetooth modem (way
to share data plan between devices) plus a big phablet/small tablet would be a
badass professional setup. Battery life sells it for me, but not carrying my
GPS-enabled google box everywhere with me would be pretty appealing too.

[1] - [http://www.aesir-copenhagen.com/ae-plus-y/](http://www.aesir-
copenhagen.com/ae-plus-y/)

~~~
almondsays
I was interested until I saw that it starts at €7,250.00!

------
mkr-hn
So it's like my current phone, but with a touch screen and a decent camera?
Sounds good. I could leave my 16MP pocket camera in the car and only have one
device in my pockets.

Smartphones never appealed to me. They're just bad enough at all the things I
want to do with a mobile device to make it a poor value proposition. I'd
rather have a nice tablet. Something like the Surface (non-RT) with a few more
iterations.

------
hit8run
How should one read HN on it? :D I often thought that it would be cool to have
a feature phone that has extremely long battery life and a very minimalistic
and thin design. I like their approach but I think it might be too expensive
considering the fact that you can get a nexus4 for 199€ without contract here
in germany.

------
zokier
Nokia has been claiming month+ standby times for a long time. There has been
plenty of disappointed people when in reality the battery life is <1 week.

[http://developer.nokia.com/bugs/show_bug.cgi?id=1255](http://developer.nokia.com/bugs/show_bug.cgi?id=1255)

------
Pxtl
Honestly, if I were getting a modern dumb-phone my top priority would be
compactness and low-weight rather than battery life or build-quality. I'd want
something absolutely _invisible_ in my pocket, and any clever usage would go
through a smart tablet tethered to it.

~~~
lucaspiller
Any recommendations for a good dumb phone that can tether?

~~~
pepsi
I had a Nokia 6790 "Surge" running Symbian that could do Bluetooth tethering.

------
shitlord
I really wish more smartphones had some of the dumbphones' features: better
battery life, better casing, etc. As much as I love my Nexus 4, the battery
life isn't great and I'm always worried that I will drop it and the whole
thing will shatter.

~~~
sp332
I found the Lumia 900 to be the cure for both of these. Indestructible
polycarbonate and pushing 2 weeks battery life. And the screen is great, I can
even read my emails in direct sunlight.

Edit: I realize it's no replacement for a Nexus 4, just pointing out that it's
definitely possible to make a decent smartphone with different design
parameters than Android or iPhone have been chasing.

------
radicalbyte
If this can be used as a Bluetooth 3G modem for a phablet then it would be
pretty useful. Big phablet for internet + emails combined with a small phone
for voice. Plus the battery last more than 5 mins so it's useful for a
festival :)

------
at-fates-hands
It's interesting to hear so many people still use these kinds of phones.
Reminds of people who used to carry their palm pilots and their phones around
with them.

Hell, I used to be one. the Handspring Treo 270? Oh man I loved that phone!!

~~~
acuozzo
> It's interesting to hear so many people still use these kinds of phones.

Why?

I do exactly two things with my mobile phone: SMS and calls. I primarily have
it around for emergencies and, due to the nature of my work, I only have
access to it for a few hours per day (that is, when I'm not at work).

When I'm home I use my desktop computer and I often use my iPad for "portable
computing".

How would a smartphone serve me better than my LG VX9900?

~~~
at-fates-hands
>>> Why?

[http://www.businessinsider.com/chart-of-the-day-
smartphone-p...](http://www.businessinsider.com/chart-of-the-day-smartphone-
penetration-2013-5)

"The U.S. added 31 million smartphone subscribers in the past four quarters.
That represents a reacceleration of growth in U.S. smartphone penetration."

"Overall, U.S. smartphone penetration stands at 58% of mobile subscribers aged
13 and above. That's up from 54% at the end of 2012."

>>>How would a smartphone serve me better than my LG VX9900?

Ever get lost? Do you travel a lot to other states/cities? Maybe its your
first time in a city and you have no idea where a decent place to eat is. Ever
want to check HN on the fly? Maybe get caught up on current news events or
breaking stories? Ever wonder how your favorite sports teams are doing? Maybe
you want to know how hot its going to be so you know what clothes to wear or
if it's going to rain at 2pm or 3pm today.

I can do all of these and more with my smartphone. Not sure you have that
capability with your 9900. Although you do have a camera and can shoot video.

~~~
acuozzo
> Ever get lost?

Rarely. I use a GPS most of the time.

> Do you travel a lot to other states/cities?

Absolutely not. I try to spend as much time in my home as possible.

> Ever want to check HN on the fly?

No.

> Maybe get caught up on current news events or breaking stories?

Rarely.

> Ever wonder how your favorite sports teams are doing?

I hate organized sports.

> Maybe you want to know how hot its going to be so you know what clothes to
> wear or if it's going to rain at 2pm or 3pm today.

I wear blue jeans and a dark-colored button-down short-sleeved shirt year-
round, regardless of the weather. I also keep an umbrella in my car.

------
primelens
Looks like this can't do email. Is there such a thing as an otherwise dumb
phone that can just do email (specifically Gmail)? I can live without all the
other smartphone features, but email would be nice to have.

~~~
wwweston
Gmail works pretty well with all kinds of older devices. Up until last year I
was using Gmail with a Nokia 6820 (an S40 phone from 2004). Arguably almost as
good an experience as on the iPhone. :/

------
lechevalierd3on
Does not it look fat to you ? I would expect such a phone to be much slimmer
than today's smartphone. I do get that the battery takes space, but still.
Wasn't the RaZor much slimmer ?

~~~
awwstn
You could buy this phone today and not need to charge it until the second week
in October.

~~~
pyre
I'm assuming this is dependent on you _not_ actually using the phone though.

------
mingabunga
My wife would love this, a stylish feature phone. She just wants text and
calling, but all the phones out there like this are crappers. 38 days battery
life is pretty awesome too.

------
deepuj
Was hoping for one without a camera. The camera ruined it. :(

------
joeblau
It looks nice, but I think it' a bit thick. I feel like they could have made
something half as thick as the Razr.

------
philip1209
A 38 day battery life and 2 sim ports? Sounds like a good company-provided
phone for PagerDuty.

------
karma_fountain
Make it run spotify, have good sound quality, and wifi, and I'm sold.

------
Shivetya
Simple enough, even my parents wouldn't mind

------
msoad
For $50 more you can get a Nexus 4. Wow!

------
xutopia
How much is it?

~~~
freehunter
It says at the bottom that it's 150USD. No word on prices in other markets.

~~~
mikkom
In Finland Nokia has announced that the "official" price will be about 115
eur.

------
AsymetricCom
If it supports corporate Exchange and Tethering, I'm sold.

~~~
pavlov
According to the product page [1], the Nokia 515 includes Mail for Exchange
and does support tethering (Internet sharing) at up to 3.5G speed.

[1]
[http://www.nokia.com/global/products/phone/515/](http://www.nokia.com/global/products/phone/515/)

~~~
AsymetricCom
Now I just have to wait for my contract to expire or have them buy it out..

